# F250 questions



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

thinking of buying one soon....wanted to poll the experts...


here goes:

-2010 or 2011 model
-diesel or gas
-king ranch or lariat
-long bed or short



any other advice or gotchas is appreciated...

Thanks:question:


----------



## jwreels (May 28, 2005)

What do you plan to do with the truck? You towing a lot? How much weight are you towing? What type of trailer are you towing? 

I vote King Ranch...its more maintenance than lariat leather, but much nicer IMO. 

2011 has the new diesel and new gas V8 as well.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

tow a bay boat a few times a summer....pretty much it....maybe a 24ft camper sometimes

is the 2011 more MPG economical?

not sure I like the new 2011 style yet


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

i heard the fuel for 2011 requires some special additive at every fill up....any truth to that?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Personally i chose the lariat Over the King Ranch due to the Fugly leather that they harbor..matches absolutely nothing else in the interior or exterior and cost more $$ ! still looking at the motor! flip a coin and good luck


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Id go with a 2010 lariat diesel. The new 2011 are gonna be a new design, we all know how well ford does with a new engine. I wouldnt hesitate to buy a 6.4 at all. And like catchysumfishy said they king ranch leather gets fugly, I am happier with my lariat.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

nwappleby said:


> i heard the fuel for 2011 requires some special additive at every fill up....any truth to that?


Yes the new 6.7 diesel requires UREA. May not be every fill up but it is required to run. All diesel's will go to it soon if not already.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

SCR fuel system:

The diameter of exhaust is larger than a coffee can and could be as fat as a 5-gallon bucket. But it has to be so that it can accommodate the three-way catalytic converter, the particulate filter, and the SCR urea-injection catalyst. Like several current diesel cars such as the Mercedes Benz ML 320, the new Power Stroke motor uses an aqueous solution of urea and special catalysts to break down the oxides of nitrogen. The SCR fluid is carried in a small tank near the exhaust and has enough volume-Ford says-to last for 7500 miles.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

All 2011 diesel engines (it is the engine manufacturer that has to comply not the truck seller) will have to meet new strict NOx emissions. All engine manufacturers except for Navistar are going to utilize a urea injection system to accomplish this. I will say that some may be able to delay their new low NOx engines a little bit by the use of credits that have been generated but that is more of a detail than we need to get into. Navistar is using heavy EGR and credits to meet the NOx guidelines. The rest will use the urea injection system which is being called "Diesel Exhaust Fluid" or DEF. It sounds better than Urea. From what I have seen most consumer diesels are planning to size the DEF tank to be equivalent to an oil change duration. So a hook to get you in the dealer. Truck stops will carry the DEF as the big rigs will need to fill up their DEF tanks at more often than they change oil.

That being said the new engine is reported to be more fuel efficient than the 6.4 it replaces. They also are putting a brand new transmission in the 2011. I bought a short bed KR F250 with the 6.4 about 7 months ago. It was a I support Ford for not taking the bail out purchase. And I went down to Kingsville and bought it from Yaklin - they guy who saved the fishermen who were lost a sea for almost a week. I thought real hard about waiting for the 2011 but a first year engine and a first year transmission scared me. I love the diesel truck especially when pulling. My other car is a BMW 550 and to be honest the KR interior - entertainment system etc.... is just as nice between the two. I love the truck. Only 1 time have i even possibly needed the long bed but I can guarantee that many of times the extra length would have been a PITA.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh I forgot to include, now that the new NOx rules will be in effect (on top of the particulates and ultra low sulfur) the exhaust from a new diesel will be cleaner than the air going into the engine in many major cities in the US.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

west bay wader...i assume you have an 09/10 king ranch F250....


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

like some stated the first year of a new engine is never good. look at 03-04 6.0L and you will see this. I bought a 06 lariat crew cab with short bed and am very happy so far. The long bed is a very long truck. I would suggest driving it around a parking lot or in other daily driving situations before making the decision.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*West Bay Wader*, I agree with your support scenario and think what you did taking it a step further and purchasing down south is right on! Now, relative to the Power Stroke issue...Ford/Navastar had a home run with the 7.3L for years. In late 2003 when the change went to the 6.0L Navistar did not do the testing on it hence the bugs getting worked out for two years. The 6.4L had some issues in the begining and has proven to be a decent power plant (minus low mpg issues) but Ford has changed the way warranty work is being done on the diesels now. The new 6.7L is Ford's own diesel engine which they have been testing for several years now. I know all the bugs were worked out until recently when they were having some overheating issues. The truck itself cannot be beaten IMHO, we have several and work most of them...that is why we buy the Ford's! As far as the KR versus Lariat...I would go with the Lariat. The other thing I would mention is to get a F350 (single rear wheel) as opposed to the F250, they will hold their value somewhat better given there are not as many.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

whats the costs or insurance diff in F250 vs F350?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh, relative to the long versus short bed...I think that depends if you haul/tow and if you are getting a 2WD or a 4WD. My personal truck is a F350 single rear wheel crew cab long bed 4x4...it is almost 23' long and the turning radius sux plus it is 6'-9" tall. Now, my wife drives an 2WD Excursion diesel and that thing is about 6' shorter and has a very tight turning radius (tighter than the Burb) and I jump in it most the time if going into town...course the 500 watt stereo don't hurt either.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

nwappleby said:


> whats the costs or insurance diff in F250 vs F350?


In a srw...none.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes my KR F250 is a 2009. I can fit it in my garage but just barely. The long bed would never fit in. I haul more things on a trailer than in the bed so I haven't really found the need for the longer bed. I had a hard enough time getting the truck I have into and out of the parking spaces at the rodeo! I don't have problems parking it in normal pre-striped parking lots but at the rodeo when they put you in the field and then put the next line of cars too close it gets a little tough.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Unless you regularly pull load in excess of 10,000 pounds buying a diesel nowdays is a losing proposition. Gas engines get just as good mileage, and fuel is less, plus oil changes and maintenance are much less.

I have both but I only use my Diesel Rig for heavy pulling. 

I understand Ford is coming out with a new gas V-8 that is supposed to be efficient and have good power.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

nwappleby said:


> thinking of buying one soon....wanted to poll the experts...
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


Well lets see, if you go diesel 2010 it will be an obsolete engine due to the newly designed (or should I say unproven) 2011. I would probably wait on the 2011 to let them work the bugs out (on somebody elses $40,000.00 truck)


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Knot Kidding said:


> Well lets see, if you go diesel 2010 it will be an obsolete engine due to the newly designed (or should I say unproven) 2011. I would probably wait on the 2011 to let them work the bugs out (on somebody elses *$40,000.00 truck*)


Pffff....a brand new KR or Lariat F250/350 4x4 will have a sticker of $52k+

Or do you mean buying used?


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

2008 KR F250 4x4 and love it.... I had some music being played from the clearance lights but a little silicone fixed that!! 

I support Ford as they did not take the government buyout... next one will be as well...

Captain Michael


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

txjustin said:


> Pffff....a brand new KR or Lariat F250/350 4x4 will have a sticker of $52k+
> 
> Or do you mean buying used?


Jeezzz! wasn't trying to be literal just making a point (I'm guessing you paid sticker for yours huh?) Pffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Knot Kidding said:


> Jeezzz! wasn't trying to be literal just making a point (I'm guessing you paid sticker for yours huh?) Pffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was joking. No, I buy used.


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know for a fact that *all* 2007-2010 light duty diesels have a serious fuel dilution issue. Have seen as much as 8% on oil analysis with only 2,300 miles on a 2008 Ford Power Stroke 6.4L. I would wait for the 2011 models to see how they do. Owners of these models will not know about this until they do oil analysis. 4% fuel dilution is abnormal, and will create havoc on lubrication of these engines. PM me for more detail.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/features/#page=Feature2


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ford has released the 2011 for sale. Any trucks coming off the line now will go straight to convoy. Should see trucks start showing up in about 3 weeks. Yes,Yes, Yes, better fuel mileage. These trucks are going to be a beast. 735 ft. pounds of torque. Anybody looking for one pm me.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

here is the dilemma:

parking garage is 7 feet max.....so I really want an F250....but that limits tire/lift/suspension options to make this truck look the way i want it......

are there any options to make it look mean at stock levels/heights?

thanks


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Most dealers are discounting the 2010 diesel F250 Lariat/KR trucks 12-14 thousand off msrp. That's tempting if you want a new truck with full warranty. 

On March 29, Ford released an email statement to dealers that delivery of 2011 trucks will commence.

I ordered one the first week in January.

A little Black Diesel Lariat 4x4 is due to arrive late this week or early next. About Time!


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

here is the dilemma:

parking garage is 7 feet max.....so I really want an F250....but that limits tire/lift/suspension options to make this truck look the way i want it......

are there any options to make it look mean at stock levels/heights?

thanks


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

next dumb question:

-4x2 or 4x4 (I mainly drive in city...but will tow a boat or trailer every now and then)

is there a physical exterior diff in the 4x2 or 4x4?

Thanks


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

nwappleby said:


> next dumb question:
> 
> -4x2 or 4x4 (I mainly drive in city...but will tow a boat or trailer every now and then)
> 
> Thanks


Imho, 4x4. If you ever take these trucks off the road you will be glad you had it. They are heavy trucks, Ive used mine way more than expected.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

nwappleby said:


> here is the dilemma:
> 
> parking garage is 7 feet max.....so I really want an F250....but that limits tire/lift/suspension options to make this truck look the way i want it......
> 
> ...


You will be fine with an F250 or an F350 (they are 2" higher in the back)...my F350 is 6'-9" tall with a mild lift, but I still do not chance it simply because the turning radius sux!



nwappleby said:


> next dumb question:
> 
> -4x2 or 4x4 (I mainly drive in city...but will tow a boat or trailer every now and then)
> 
> ...


If you don't need the 4x4 get the 2wd and save money on the fuel and wear and tear...plus you will like the turning radius alot better. The only physical difference between the 4x4 and 2wd is the height.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

didnt read the thread but....... wasn't this ford one one the vehicles mentioned on yahoo an maybe other sites of the 'TOP 10 WORST BUYS". that article came out right as that thread the other day about the 2011 ford whatever was dying. not a ford man here so I didn't pay that much attention to exactly which F250 they were talking about. I believe the escalade was the #1 bad one.. for what its worth.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

one more:

which gear selection should I go with for gas consumption reduction (3.55, 3.73..etc..etc.)


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The lower the better for fuel economy...3:55 or lower, and the higher the better for towing...4:10 or higher.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess you also follow the advice and guidance of JD Power's, Sun, NADA, National Enq, Consumer Reports and all of the other paid for marketing "referance" publications?



drfishalot said:


> didnt read the thread but....... wasn't this ford one one the vehicles mentioned on yahoo an maybe other sites of the 'TOP 10 WORST BUYS". that article came out right as that thread the other day about the 2011 ford whatever was dying. not a ford man here so I didn't pay that much attention to exactly which F250 they were talking about. I believe the escalade was the #1 bad one.. for what its worth.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's my new 2010 F250 FX4 diesel, its averaging alittle less than 18mpg per tank. Its an XLT with leather.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

West Bay Wader said:


> Oh I forgot to include, now that the new NOx rules will be in effect (on top of the particulates and ultra low sulfur) the exhaust from a new diesel will be cleaner than the air going into the engine in many major cities in the US.


But what about all the cities in the rest of the world. We're the only ones that give a sheet.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Its cheaper to go slightly used on a 6.4. Let these guys go through it and tell you what your getting. They sell more diesels than anyone and they are cheap.

http://www.arlingtonimports.com/


----------



## Japper (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought a 2010 Lariat CC FX4 SB 6.4 PSD about 4 weeks ago and I am very happy with it. I was planning on waiting for the 2011, but the prices they are selling the 2010's at I couldn't pass up. Mine stickered at $54,500 or $55,500 (can't remember which) and I paid $41,500. The same truck in the 2011 would have ended up costing me $50K+. My previous truck was a King Ranch, as mentioned the leather is more comfortable, but a pain in the arse to keep it looking nice, so I went with the Lariat this time. As for SB or LB that just comes down to personal preference. I always back into a parking spot as it is much easier to get out, plus the little back up camera makes it easy to know how close you are to the car behind you.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

if anyone knows a place where i can get this....pm me:

2010 F250 4x4 diesel SB black
ebony leather
chrome package
lariat ultimate package
3.55 gears


seems no one has one in texas for sale


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

well proud papa of an 2010 F250 4x4 king ranch


----------

